# discharge post foaling



## Bennions Field (11 May 2011)

my maiden mare who foaled on sunday morning now seems to have a dark brown gungy discharge.  vet came on sunday and checked them both over and mare had torn a little at the top of her vulva and was very badly bruised inside, but vet said to wait till all the swelling has gone down and keep an eye on her, but all should settle down in couple of days.

the swelling has now gone down almost, but theres still quite a lot  of really dark bruising inside her vulva and i noticed this afternoon that she has some residue of a dark brown discharge on the outside of her vulva (quite a bit of it stuck around the outside and under her tail)  I have the vet comming again on friday afternoon to do vacinations for another horse, and have also booked him to look at her again. 

should i be worried or is this normal ?  i appreciate she may have some residual fluids in the womb but wasnt sure if this is what is now comming out.  

just to confirm also, she cleansed well and v quickly, vet checked all was intact and all was fine.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 May 2011)

My mare had this too, I phoned the vet as wasn't sure it was normal, (she tore too) & he came to check, it was totally normal and fine 

I have not had my own mare foal before so wasn't 100% sure that the discharge was normal, and despite the vet bill am glad I did get the vet out.  

Next time (phantom foal perhaps..) I will know what normal looking post foaling discharge looks like  . 

Am sure your mare will be fine but there is no price for peace of mind!!


----------



## Bennions Field (11 May 2011)

thanks elleskywalker, reassuring to know its possibly normal.  vet comming anyway for vacination of other neddy, I had decided before she foaled it best to leave him to his original vac date so vet can check mom and baby out again to be sure all was ok. 

this is my second foalie, but the last one was 20 years ago !   and i couldnt remember what the mare did, she tore a little too but didnt remember any real discharge.  if only they could talk   she's still with me and the foal they're both 28 and 20 this year, and both retired happily. 

dont feel quite so panicked now   thank you


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 May 2011)

Let us know how you get on  good idea with keeping vacs the same, is sometimes just nice to have it confirmed that things are going as they should be


----------



## PorkChop (11 May 2011)

Its always best to trust your instincts - better to have your mind put at rest.

Any discharge that smells (not implying your mares is) needs to be checked by the vet.

Congratulations on your new foalie


----------



## Bennions Field (11 May 2011)

thank you both, LJR not sure if it smells, will check again tomorrow, she seems v bright in herself other than this, and is coping with motherhood well   foalie has grown already !  starting to fill out and appears very bright also.  just wish she would stop running under moms tummy  makes trying to catch her really frustrating !!! 

will keep you posted on what vet says friday, they didnt think it needed an urgent call out and would be ok to wait till friday when he was comming anyway, so perhaps i shouldnt panick


----------



## rachi0 (11 May 2011)

If ever concerned about a mare post foaling... re:discharge etc... take the mares temp!! It's prob one of the best indicators to tell you if she has an infection!!! 

Discharge for prob about a week post foaling is normal..its just the mare cleaning herself out... so long as its not blood that's she's spitting out her back end and her temp is normal and she's bright and happy.. hooves aren't warm or she's gone footsore there would rarely be a problem!


----------



## Bennions Field (11 May 2011)

thank you rachio, will check her temp tomorrow morning, she's definately does'nt appear to be footy/sore, she's been charging around the field for the last 3 days chasing after the little speed merchant !  

the discharge is more a browny colour than red.  she did bruise v badly and has a tear at the top of her vulva, the vet checked her the morning after she foaled on sunday and said he wanted to leave for a few days to allow the swelling to go down first, but to watch out for any discharge from the wound.  i dont think its comming from where she tore, it seems to be comming from inside.

will check her temp in the morning and give vet a ring again tommorrow morning, better to be safe than sorry, would really hate for anything to go wrong


----------



## me_n_super_abby (13 May 2011)

Hope your mare is doing well and vet gives you the all clear today. Better to get it checked out


----------

